
Facebook Shuts Down “Newsfeed RSS” App for Publicly Exporting Your Facebook Stream - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/05/05/facebook-shuts-down-newsfeed-rss-app-for-publicly-exporting-your-facebook-stream/
======
old-gregg
The stream of recent news regarding _"company XXX shutting down or not
approving app YYY"_ makes me really wonder about our wonderful future of cloud
computing, which makes our old Microsoft-owned days seem less and less bleak.
At least Microsoft didn't try to "shut down" Windows apps it didn't like.

What will really freak me out is news about Amazon or Google shutting down
applications deployed on AWS/AppEngine.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
That will freak me out as well, but this latest stream of news isn't really
related to cloud computing. Facebook apps don't even live on Facebook's
servers; it's more about Facebook's users and data.

~~~
erlanger
It is, albeit indirectly. Parent is contending that cloud-style services are
deposing desktop (traditionally MS-dominated) technologies. It's expected that
desktop apps be controlled fully by users, while web applications are
controlled by the site administrator.

------
TJensen
I applaud FB for this one. I do not want somebody exporting my status updates
into their RSS feed with no controls whatsoever. I have Twitter if I want a
public feed. :)

~~~
ajkirwin
Why? If I want to read my facebook updates in my feedreader instead of hitting
up facebook.com.. how does that affect you? Or your privacy? After all, you
friended me.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Because that feed and its contents can be posted and shared publicly, while
people are unlikely share their Facebook logins publicly.

If Facebook let this stand, soon people would be dumping those feeds into
public-facing widgets: "What my friends are doing on Facebook right now."

~~~
ajkirwin
> people are unlikely share their Facebook logins publicly.

So says you. And yet, people put their logins into random websites every day.
Twitter logins especially!

------
brlewis
Quote: _many RSS feed readers make feed URLs public and indexable_

Where can I read more about this?

